
NASA’s X-59 Quiet Supersonic Research Aircraft Cleared for Final Assembly - vinnyglennon
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-s-x-59-quiet-supersonic-research-aircraft-cleared-for-final-assembly
======
ChuckMcM
This would be pretty cool if it flys. I was sad when the FAA made rules
disallowing supersonic flight over people. As a kid I wanted to fly from New
York to LA and arrive before I left. That just seemed really magical that you
could do that.

